# FoxNews and Professional Wrestling:  Is there any difference?



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2009)

Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport

Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.

Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?





not to people who don't have two brain cells synapsing at any given moment. but we overlook you most of the time. Kerry On.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 23, 2009)

You should add to your mindless spew, the fact that Linda McMahon, wife of WWE Chairman Vince McMahon, has thrown her hat into the political ring, and will be running as a repug, for Chris Dodd's Senate Seat in 2010. What a circus that should be.

You should also do a little research, perchance to learn that today's wrestling fans are 14-30 year olds, mostly gamers, mostly left-leaning. And not a one thinks pro wrestling is real. For real, they watch UFC.

Of course, for you to have included any of this you would have to actually have _thought_ about your premise, and it wouldn't be so half-baked.

However, it amuses me how much you Obamaphiles fear FNC.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 23, 2009)

Why does FoxNews' existence frighten so many liberal children like leftwinger?

I'm thinking of starting a non-profit charity whose sole goal is to purchase remote controls for needy liberals unable to change their own channels...  Think it will catch on?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Why does FoxNews' existence frighten so many liberal children like leftwinger?


Because like every successful propaganda campaign, they need a boogieman. Hmm, that's also like any successful pro wrestling storyline!

Same infantile mindset too!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> I'm thinking of starting a non-profit charity whose sole goal is to purchase remote controls for needy liberals unable to change their own channels...  Think it will catch on?


Well, fuck no! The only one they want to see is one that would be mandatory, that blocks FNC for everyone!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2009)

we could donate huggies!  Sorry Huggy!


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 23, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of starting a non-profit charity whose sole goal is to purchase remote controls for needy liberals unable to change their own channels...  Think it will catch on?
> ...



Baby steps....

Baby steps....


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 23, 2009)

Fun fact-finding for morons like limpwinger who go off half baked because they are lazy, sloppy and careless thinkers who indiscriminately imbibe the kool-aid and believe in false stereotypes:


WWE programming reaches 16 million viewers in the U.S. each week
Balanced age distribution with 77% of the audience over the age of 18
23.4% of our audience is under 18 years old
25.4% of our audience is 18-34 years old
23.3% of our audience is 35-49 years old
27.8% of our audience is 50+ years old
 
Strong female audience
36% of our viewers are female
 
Diverse audience
Most watched cable program among Hispanics
Hispanics represent 23% of total audience which is 53% higher than the national average
Monday Night Raw ranks in Top 3 Cable programs for African Americans
African-Americans represent 20% of total audience which is 54% higher than the national average
 Educated audience
73% of audience has at least some college education and/or post graduate education
 
High average household income
34% of audience household income is greater than $75,000
_(Source: Nielsen Media Research) _
 
 
Does that sound like what you've been spoon fed about FNC's audience?

You better trash this moronic talking point right away!


----------



## driveby (Oct 23, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?



I guess you've never seen the democrats on the house and senate floors, thats some funny shit there .........


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

FoxNews and Pro Wrestling started out the same way. Both tried  to be legit.  Pro Wrestling was initially a sport, but found it could make more money as contrived wrestling entertainment. Fox News started as a legitimate news outlet but found it could make more money by borrowing its format from Pro Wrestling and becoming News Entertainment


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> FoxNews and Pro Wrestling started out the same way. Both tried  to be legit.  Pro Wrestling was initially a sport, but found it could make more money as contrived wrestling entertainment. Fox News started as a legitimate news outlet but found it could make more money by borrowing its format from Pro Wrestling and becoming News Entertainment


Your bullshit premise has been shredded, so you try to move the goalposts.

Desperation.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

FoxNews and Pro Wrestling

- same viewers
- same format
- same commentators
- both sold out to become entertainment


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 24, 2009)

Excellent analogy, harsh words replace harsh take downs, but the thing is a show. Fox loved the last president and came to his aid whenever reality stepped in. Now Ailes tells them the show has changed and the enemy is now the president. If we could change reality for a moment would Fox love a republican Obama, or are their values such that supporting America comes way behind their ideology. I used to take our boys to see wrestling, Roddy Roger, Andre the giant were great shows and here's another analogy, the fans who screamed for their wrestler are so much like the Tea Baggers and town hall crazies. It must be an evolutionary leftover, ever see monkeys jumping up and down.  lol


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

More like the barking moonbats who shriek about Fox News are the gullible mullets, who still believe that pro rasslin' is real.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe President Obama should consider appearing on Professional Wrestling..

It has as much valididty as Fox News


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2009)

One big difference.  Professional wrestlers are professonals!  Though on second thought, Fox talking heads have much in common with those who practice oldest profession.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?



_Are you my ex fiancee?_ 

He used to say that all the time!

He argues politics on youtube believe it or not, he said the nutters are more crazy there than here.


----------



## driveby (Oct 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Maybe President Obama should consider appearing on Professional Wrestling..
> 
> It has as much valididty as Fox News



Jesus Christ .........


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> FoxNews and Professional Wrestling: Is there any difference?



I see the Fox News bogeyman has upset you again.  Here's a website that should help you:

Find a psychiatrist who can help with mental health, depression, stress, anxiety, counseling, family and relationships, therapy, and more.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> ...



Is this a proposition?   *blush*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

> While each wrestling match is ostensibly a competition of athletics and strategy,* the goal of each match from a business standpoint is to excite and entertain the audience. *Although the competition is staged, *dramatic emphasis can be utilized to draw out the most intense reaction from the audience.* Heightened interest results in higher attendance rates, increased ticket sales, higher ratings on television broadcasts (which result in greater ad revenue), higher pay-per-view buyrates, and sales of branded merchandise and recorded video footage. All of these contribute to the profit of the promotion company.



Compare this to the business model of FoxNews


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> ...



I guess that's why he's your ex.    Sounds like a real piece of work to me.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 24, 2009)

Perhaps Gunny could rename this forum the Fox News Obsession Forum.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> > While each wrestling match is ostensibly a competition of athletics and strategy,* the goal of each match from a business standpoint is to excite and entertain the audience. *Although the competition is staged, *dramatic emphasis can be utilized to draw out the most intense reaction from the audience.* Heightened interest results in higher attendance rates, increased ticket sales, higher ratings on television broadcasts (which result in greater ad revenue), higher pay-per-view buyrates, and sales of branded merchandise and recorded video footage. All of these contribute to the profit of the promotion company.
> 
> 
> Compare this to the business model of FoxNews


You compare it. Link us to FNC's business model. It's your assertion. 

One that you're desperately clinging to even after it's been thoroughly shredded, I might add.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 24, 2009)

Is this the best 'analysis' Rightwinger can do?  Sad.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > While each wrestling match is ostensibly a competition of athletics and strategy,* the goal of each match from a business standpoint is to excite and entertain the audience. *Although the competition is staged, *dramatic emphasis can be utilized to draw out the most intense reaction from the audience.* Heightened interest results in higher attendance rates, increased ticket sales, higher ratings on television broadcasts (which result in greater ad revenue), higher pay-per-view buyrates, and sales of branded merchandise and recorded video footage. All of these contribute to the profit of the promotion company.
> ...



You see Fox News is in the business of News Entertainment. They tried to cut it as a real news network but their ratings were dismal.
Then they struck on the idea of combining Pro Wrestling, carnival sideshow and network news and they struck paydirt.
Much like Pro Wresting, they hire blonde bimbos to fire up the crowd. Like a wrestling crowd, Fox viewers conform to whatever the handler wants them to believe.
Tea Bagging....they are there
9/12 rally....count them in

Like a wrestling crowd they all spout the slogans when prompted and scream at the designated villian


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Proof?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Is this the best 'analysis' Rightwinger can do?  Sad.


It's not even really a workable analogy.

Pathetic is more like it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the best 'analysis' Rightwinger can do?  Sad.
> ...


This is a trial balloon. They're floating it out at various boards on the net so they can patch the holes, rips and gouges shot in it by actual thinking people, refine it, so they can officially trundle it out at the Sunday talk shows next week.

Never realizing of course, that a much _better_ analogy is OBAMA and pro wrestling!

Except for one caveat: Pro wrestlers are talented enough that they don't need teleprompters to speak in public!


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Fox News hires pro wrestling bikini model as anchor, further blurring line

"Anchorwoman" To Join O'Reilly

Lauren Jones, the bikini model-turned anchorwoman is making her TV debut a couple of nights early. The controversial Fox reality show "Anchorwoman" premieres Wednesday night, but Jones will be a guest on The O'Reilly Factor tonight.







Eh, fox, wrestling...what the hell is the difference....?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

Yet another flaccid attempt to blur the line between the cable news channel and the broadcast operation.

Even more pathetic.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Fox News hires pro wrestling bikini model as anchor, further blurring line


Link? Yours here doesn't work.

I bet the source is some blog.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Yet another* flaccid* attempt


Stop it. You're using words they don't understand.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona, you idiot. Lauren Jones never worked for Fox News:

Lauren Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Jones starred in the scripted/reality hybrid series _Anchorwoman_,[1] premiering on the Fox Broadcasting network August 22, 2007. Jones was cast as the principal role of Anchorwoman. The role was primarily scripted and part improvisational, with a great deal of comedic undertones. Some journalists voiced outspoken criticism of the scripted 30-day broadcast-news stunt at a small Tyler, Texas television station. Jones went on to interview with Bill O'Reilly on _The O'Reilly Factor_. The show was canceled from the network after airing two back to back episodes. The debut scored 2.0 rating on fast nationals, and reported to have 2.7 million viewers overall.[2]


You're a desperate, indiscriminate imbiber and regurgitator of the kool-aid as well!


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News hires pro wrestling bikini model as anchor, further blurring line
> ...



Alrighty, try here then

"Anchorwoman" To Join O'Reilly - mediabistro.com: TVNewser

I wonder how she did on Billo's show...lol


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona, you idiot. Lauren Jones never worked for Fox News:
> 
> Lauren Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



You are the idiot..I never said she did, I posted her pic from her show and said she was going on BillO's show.

Idiot.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


She never worked for Fox News.

Getting it yet?

Send in the next loser, please.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


O'Reilly's program is on the opinion side of the network.

Are you really this dense, or competing with Ravi?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> You are the idiot..I never said she did


Liar. Did you not post this:





> Fox News hires pro wrestling bikini model as anchor, further blurring line


Yes, you did. Case closed.

Again, send in the next lying idiot please.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Which is which?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Which is which?
> 
> View attachment 8510
> 
> View attachment 8511


I get it now, and my apologies. You're joking, and all this time I thought this was a serious analogy you were trying to float.

Carry on.


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You are the idiot..I never said she did
> ...



That was the title from the link.....its cool.

Ever hear of John Bradshaw Layfield?  He is a wwe guy who works as a commentator for Neil Cavuto...

Comments?
Neil Cavuto Rotating Guest Analysts
John "Bradshaw" Layfield, WWE personality and noted successful stock-market investor
Your World with Neil Cavuto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Is Cavuto just like Billo?

This is fun.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

So what?

Wayne Rogers used to be an actor on M*A*S*H and is now a financial trader and adviser.

Any law prohibiting changing professions?


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> So what?
> 
> Wayne Rogers used to be an actor on M*A*S*H and is now a financial trader and adviser.
> 
> Any law prohibiting changing professions?



Ah, so fox is just like wrestling?  LOL

You are dismissed.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

God, you are fucking stupid on purpose.


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> God, you are fucking stupid on purpose.



Why because fox is just like wrestling since they hire wrestlers?  LOL

This is too funny.


----------



## Zona (Oct 24, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You are the idiot..I never said she did
> ...



John Bradshaw Layfield nump...lol

So pwned.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > God, you are fucking stupid on purpose.
> ...


Because you're fucking stupid...Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with Fox being like Professional Wrestling. Fox has made alot of money changing over to news entertainment format. They have their rabid fan base, just like wrestling.

FoxNews has found what they do best and that inciting their rabid fan base. Works for wrestling....works for fox


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2009)

Your attempt at propping up this hopelessly crippled analogy is an epic fail.

Just accept it and move on.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Your attempt at propping up this hopelessly crippled analogy is an epic fail.
> 
> Just accept it and move on.



Have you transfixed Dude

You seem to keep bumping the thread (8 posts), thanks

You have some fixation with protecting the noble reputation of FoxNews?? There are plenty of FoxNews threads you can play on, any reason you are fixated on this one?      

Caught your attention didn't it?


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 24, 2009)

More "faux-lefty" obsession about the media.


----------



## driveby (Oct 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > So what?
> ...



You're about as sharp as a bowling ball .....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Are you guys seriously going to tell me that when you watch Glenn Beck, you can't see the similarity between a Glenn Beck rant and a Pro Wrestlers rant?

Come on....be honest now


----------



## driveby (Oct 24, 2009)

No, a better comparison would be Alan Grayson an ELECTED DEMOCRAT.........


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> More "faux-lefty" obsession about the media.



Excuse me???

Isn't this the MEDIA board??????


----------



## California Girl (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?



So many posts, so little intellect.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2009)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> ...



Nice comeback Calli gurl..
The truth must have struck a nerve........thanks for playing


----------



## Si modo (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm surprised you're still trying to make this thread float.


----------



## Full-Auto (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL  Are you drinking grape or cherry? The fact remains democrats are the biggest pussies on the planet, from fighting wars or meeting a reporter.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What struck me was exactly what I said. You've made a lot of posts and impressively little rational argument contained within. 

If the truth hurts you, that is not my problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2009)

This just in....



_October 25 2009
To Whom it may concern, 
It has come to our attention that you are posting material comparing  World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) to the FoxNews network. We find such comparisons to be reprehensible and are henceforth informing you that your continuing to degrade the reputation of the WWE will be met with legal sanctions.
The WWE has spent decades refining our entertainment empire only to have it decimated by comparisons to quasi-news such as Fox News. If you do not immediately remove the defamitory material from US Messageboard.com, and notify us in writing that you have done so, we will have no choice but to pursue legal action against you. 

Sincerely, 

Thorton A Strathmore
WWE Corporate Headquarters
1241 East Main Street
Stamford, CT 06902_



I have sent my apologies to WWE


----------



## California Girl (Oct 25, 2009)

Genuine question: Why are people incapable of starting threads in the correct forum?  The OP - who is genuinely afflicted with terminal stupidity - posts this crap in the 'media' forum. Clearly, it belongs in the 'flame zone'. 

This leads me to wonder if this is why Obama is so desperate to bring in healthcare, so that we - the US taxpayer - will be forced to fund lifesupport for the terminally stupid - otherwise known as liberals?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Genuine question: Why are people incapable of starting threads in the correct forum?  The OP - who is genuinely afflicted with terminal stupidity - posts this crap in the 'media' forum. Clearly, it belongs in the 'flame zone'.
> 
> This leads me to wonder if this is why Obama is so desperate to bring in healthcare, so that we - the US taxpayer - will be forced to fund lifesupport for the terminally stupid - otherwise known as liberals?



Thanks for your continued concern CaliGurl..
I did not place this thread here, the moderator did.

I'm sure FoxNews appreciates your rabid defense of their journalistic integrity


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> You should also do a little research, perchance to learn that today's wrestling fans are 14-30 year olds, mostly gamers, mostly left-leaning. And not a one thinks pro wrestling is real. For real,* they watch UFC*.



....the UFC would make RW's nose bleed....to much violence for him....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Why does FoxNews' existence frighten so many liberal children like leftwinger?
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a non-profit charity whose sole goal is to *purchase remote controls for needy liberals unable to change their own channels...  Think it will catch on?*



no!!....no remotes, let them get off their fat asses and do something without assistance for once....


----------



## California Girl (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine question: Why are people incapable of starting threads in the correct forum?  The OP - who is genuinely afflicted with terminal stupidity - posts this crap in the 'media' forum. Clearly, it belongs in the 'flame zone'.
> ...



Go ahead and find any post of mine where I say anything about Fox News' journalistic integrity.... in fact, I have - on many occasions - bemoaned the lack of journalistic integrity throughout the US media.  

Try not to twist what people say - it makes you look stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > You should also do a little research, perchance to learn that today's wrestling fans are 14-30 year olds, mostly gamers, mostly left-leaning. And not a one thinks pro wrestling is real. For real,* they watch UFC*.
> ...



UFC ???

Your kidding right?  The sport with two sweaty males dry humping each other in the middle of a ring?

Too homo-erotic for me....but to each his own taste


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?



Yes, there is a difference.

Professional wrestlers don't advocate street demostrations against the government.

Fox is not news.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 25, 2009)

Chris said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> ...



How communist of you.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2009)

Roger Eugene Ailes is the American president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giuliani&#8217;s first mayoral campaign in 1989.


----------



## concept (Oct 25, 2009)

Chris said:


> Roger Eugene Ailes is the American president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giulianis first mayoral campaign in 1989.



Rupert murdoch is a hillary and n00bama supporter.

What's your point?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2009)

His point is to make sure everyone knows that he hasn't had an independently analytical thought.......ever.


----------



## driveby (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> This just in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/92679-top-news-stories-on-10-26-09-10-00-am-est.html


----------



## driveby (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...





Are you ever right about anything fag ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75TyTr3l_lo]YouTube - UFC knockouts[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2009)

driveby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Why to they call UFC the _Brokeback Mountain _ of sports???



Look, if you get excitement over one man dry humping the leg of another man...like I said, to each his own taste


----------



## driveby (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Who are "they" ?   The math club, the latin club and the physics club ? ...


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 25, 2009)

Interesting analagy...I could see Glenn Beck crying in the middle of the ring or pulling another rabbit out of a hat.  He could tag up with Rush and then move up to HEAVY WEIGHT.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 25, 2009)

concept said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Roger Eugene Ailes is the American president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giulianis first mayoral campaign in 1989.
> ...



I've never actually seen Chris make a point. So this should be interesting..... I'll wait for his response - it should be entertaining.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2009)

It won't be.

Christine is a one-man platitude and slogan machine.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



you would not last 5 seconds RW....so dont try acting like your some bad ass....ill give you 10 seconds in the WWE ring....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2009)

Chris said:


> Roger Eugene Ailes is the American president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giulianis first mayoral campaign in 1989.



and????...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2009)

Dude said:


> His point is to make sure everyone knows that he hasn't had an independently analytical thought.......ever.



im surprised he did not hit us with his single payer mantra.....


----------



## Maple (Oct 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?



I would suggest that you tune into Fox news, but then again the FACTS might just get in the way of what you BELEIVE, and that would be too much of an overload for that liberal progressive brain of yours. Your brain might implode with reality.

" A lie gets halway around the world before the truth has a chance to put it's pants on."
Winston Churchill


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 25, 2009)

Fox News and the National Enquirer, is there any difference?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2009)

The National Enquirer didn't sit on the John Edwards tryst story.


----------



## driveby (Oct 25, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Fox News and the National Enquirer, is there any difference?



One common similarity, they both tell the truth more than MSNBC........


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?



Do you watch Fox? Check out Special Report, America's Newsroom, Studio B or The Live Desk.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Maple said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> ...



Of course I watch FoxNews....I need a good laugh once in  a while.
Most of its daytime programming approximates real news coverage. The bias is more subtle mostly in the type of stories they choose to air and inflection in the reporters voice.
From 5PM on, FoxNews turns into professional wrestling with the Glenn Beck fiasco. Glen is the fluffer and serves to fire up the wrestling crowd. They move on to O'Reilly and Hannity who rant to the teabaggers.

*Their motto is..."I'm mad as hell...........and Fox is going to tell me what I'm mad about!"*


----------



## California Girl (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yet again, this demonstrates nothing about Fox, but confirms that you are too stupid to recognize the difference between 'news' and 'comment'.  

Most 24/7 news stations use similar formats. Have you any idea how hard it is to fill 24 hours of coverage without using 'commentators', 'talking heads', 'experts', etc?  

Every time you make these kind of comments, I realize just how divorced from reality some people are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What program airs right after Beck?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



Sorry CalliGurl but FoxNews is a NETWORK

I am talking about the network as a whole which includes professional wrestlers  like Beck, Hannity and Hannity. Always irate, always screaming, always trying to fire up the viewership.
We never talk about "award winning" news when we talk about Fox. Its always "rating winning" news.
Vince McMahon must be proud


----------



## California Girl (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's because you're an idiot. And this thread is nothing to do with 'media'. As most threads here, it's just another crock of crap with liberals and conservatives whining at each other. 

It's beyond me that this place needs any subforums at all, every thread seems to be a deliberate attempt to flame. My mistake for thinking that there was intelligent debate from the  lefties on this site.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 26, 2009)

Dude said:


> The National Enquirer didn't sit on the John Edwards tryst story.



See?  They are alike..   

Ftr, I hate John Edwards.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Yes CaliGurl

Intelligent debate always starts with "you're an idiot"

You reap what you sow


----------



## California Girl (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't 'reap' anything, assclown. Your whole thread is nonsense. There is no debate - it is just another flame. How on earth do you see this stupidity as anything close to an intelligent debate. 

You're just another liberal ass who hasn't got the ammunition to fight a battle of wits.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But she is right. You are an idiot. And you're damn sure too fucking afraid to address my question. What's wrong rightwing wannabe?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You have a relevant question in here somewhere??


----------



## Si modo (Oct 26, 2009)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



This whole thread is lame.  There is a Lame Zone.  Go figure.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Evidently not


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you too fucking lazy to scroll up? Do you need someone to hold you hand and point out the questions that you ignored?  What are you, three?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



LOL...can't be too important if even you can't remember them

Stop whining


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Post #92 you stupid lazy fuck!


Now answer the question. 


Your answer will prove that you don't know what the fuck your're talking about.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > The National Enquirer didn't sit on the John Edwards tryst story.
> ...


If that's not a tacit admission that the MSM is a propaganda arm of the DNC, nothing is.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





That is your stupid question?  You are whining at me to find out what program comes on after Beck?  That is what you have your panties all twisted up about???

OK

Here is my answer........



Buy a fucking TV Guide


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's what I thought. You're a pussy.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 26, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Is it just me or is dealing with certain members a bit like babysitting? We have to take it in turns to occupy their little brains and tiny fingers in order to give each other a break from raising the kids!! LOL.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Hey LoneStar...

Who is on Leno tonight???


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't know what it is about these idiots, they spew a lot of shit but when questioned they play dumb. Well some play dumb, most, like rightwinger, just act naturally.  His answer would have proven himself to be a liar, so I assume that's why he ignored it in the first place. But whether he answered it or not, doesn't take away the fact that he lied.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 26, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Buy a fucking TV Guide!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2009)

But we digress...

The real topic is the degradation of FoxNews into news entertainment.
Much like Pro-Wrestling, FoxNews has perfected the skill of churning its tea bagging viewership into a frenzy on any issue of its choice.

Birth Certificate??     I'm outraged
Raising taxes on the wealthy?                    I'm outraged
Obama Praising studying hard     I'm outraged
Children sing an Obama song?        i'm outraged
Trying to get the Olympics for the US       I'm outraged
Providing healthcare to those who can't afford it?             I'm outraged
Winning a Nobel Prize??          I'm outraged

motto for teabaggers..

*I'm mad as hell......and FoxNews is going to tell me what I'm mad about!*


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2009)

concept said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Roger Eugene Ailes is the American president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giulianis first mayoral campaign in 1989.
> ...



Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,haaaa!!!!!!!

Roger Ailes runs FoxNews!!!

Murdoch only cares if it makes money!!!!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Why expect anything less from someone who thinks Fox News is a network, when - in fact (as most intelliegent people already know) Fox News is part of the Fox Network. Idiot can't tell the difference so he's clearly not armed with the necessary weaponary for a debate. 

I never do intellectual battle with anyone who is unarmed.  They tend to whine about me not being fair.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Who cares?

FoxNews promotes street demostrations against the government.

FoxNews is not news in any way, shape, or fashion.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is possibly the smartest comment on the thread - including mine! LOL.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Keep believing that then you won't be the only fool here, you join the ranks of rightwinger, Zona and Jay Canuck as being the dumbest fucks on these message boards.

Fox News now has the distinction of being the news of record, the most powerful news organization in the country.  And Since you made those stupid ass remarks it's clear that you don't watch Fox News which makes you even more of an idiot. Unless you wish to remain ignorant the rest of your life I suggest you tune into Studio B, The Live Desk, Special Report or America's Newsroom at least once a day.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Got to love FoxNews!

Thanks for proving my point Fox. You come through just when I need you. Taking its cue from a professional wrestler declares himself to be "THE GREATEST IN THE WORLD", FoxNews thinks that if it self proclames "Fair and Balanced" and "News of Record" that it makes it true.
Note to Fox........what you self proclaim does not carry any weight. You have to be acknowledged by a respectable source. And since Fox has received no credible awards for its news coverage, it remains...........News Entertainment

Just a suggestion to FoxNews

If you want to be treated like a legitimate news organization......You have to start acting like one


----------



## Si modo (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread is amazing.  I suppose turds can float indefinitely.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



FoxNews is a wing of the Republican Party.

Check out the documentary, OutFoxed.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 27, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> 
> Both are provided for entertainment rather than actual sport or news. For those who haven't noticed, the same audience watches both and believes it to be real.
> 
> *Watch a professional wrestler as he preens in front of a camera and rants about his opponent*. Is he any different from a Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly or Sean Hannity?



LMAO....this is exactly what obama and his administration is doing to their percieved opponent FOX NEWS....

thanks for showing that obama and professional wrestling are one and the same 

and you're so stupid, you don't even realize that you're admitting the other news channels are also like professional wrestling as they have commentators just like FOX NEWS


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2009)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News is to News as Professional Wrestling is to Sport
> ...



No, the other channels are not like FoxNews.

The other channels don't help organize street demonstrations against the government.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 27, 2009)

Chris said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



fox news doesn't either....that is two lies tonight chris


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

Chris said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No other channels are like Fox and that's why Fox is the leader in cable news.


----------

